# Probleme mit Seerosen



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Juni 2006)

Hi. 

Bin dieses Jahr nicht so richtig zufrieden mit dem Wachstum meiner Seerosen. 

Meine __ Helvola hat zwar zu Beginn schön viele Blätter getrieben aber jetzt scheint sie etwas zu muckern. Einige Blätter werden jetzt gelb und es kommen kaum noch neue. 

Mit meiner __ Aurora bin ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Sie hat von Beginn an nur wenige verkrüppelte Blätter getrieben. 

Beide Seerosen sind im selben Kübel und stehen die meiste Zeit in der Sonne, wodurch sich das Wasser an warmen Tagen bist auf 30°C aufheitzt. Ist das evtl. zu warm? 

Die Helvola ist in einem ca. 20 cm großen Topf und die Aurora in einem ca. 15 cm großem, beide sind ca. 10 cm hoch. 
Sind ja beides Zwergseerosen, da müsste die Größe doch zureichen? Wenn nicht, reicht dann ein 25 cm Tropf mit 12 cm Höhe? 

Woran kann das liegen, dass die eine auf einmal spinnt und die andere nur verkrüppelte Blätter treibt? 




Gruß 
Mirko


----------



## niri (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Seerosen*

Hallo Mirco,

wie haben sich die Serosen in den vergangenen Sommern verhalten? Haben sie gut geblüht. Wie lange sind sie schon bei Dir und in diesen Töpfen, in was für einem Substrat? Hast Du die je gedüngt?

Viele Grüße

Niri


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Seerosen*

Hi.

Hab die Seerosen erst seit letztem Jahr. Die __ Helvola seit Anfang Mai und die __ Aurora erst seit September. Und seit dem sind sie auch in diesen Töpfen.

Gedüngt hab ich sie letztes Jahr mit Blaukorn, was ich in das Substrat reingemischt habe. Die anderen Seerosen sind darurch regelrecht gewuchert.

Hab sie in ein Gemisch aus lehmiger Erde und Sand/Kies gepflanzt.


----------



## gabi (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Seerosen*

Hi Mirko,

ich hab bei meiner Seerose auch schon die ersten gelben Blätter entfernt. Das ist normal. Aber verkrüppelte Blätter? Kannst du davon vielleicht mal ein Bild einstellen? Hatte diese Seerose letztes Jahr normale glatte Blätter?


----------



## Elfriede (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Seerosen*

Hallo Gabi, hallo Mirco,

ich muss auch laufend gelbe Seerosenblätter entfernen und bin jetzt etwas verunsichert, da ich gelesen habe, dass man die gelben Blätter und bereits abgeblühte Seerosen nicht abschneiden oder abreissen soll, weil sonst die Rhizome faulen. Man soll damit warten bis sie soweit verrottet sind, dass sie sich ganz leicht von der Pflanze lösen lassen. 
Mirco, bei mir blühen  __ Helvola und __ Aurora auch noch nicht, obwohl alle anderen schon seit Ende April - Anfang Mai blühen. Die Helvola habe ich schon lange, sie ist jedes Jahr spät dran. Die Aurora habe ich erst heuer eingesetzt, sie hat viele, kleine Blätter aber noch keine Knospe. Verkrüppelte Blätter habe ich nicht, aber bei mir gibt es an vielen Seerosen Blätter die eine Art Steppmuster aufweisen und wohl von einem Schädling stammen, die Blätter werden aber dadurch nicht früher gelb und auch sonst habe ich keine Schädigung der Seerosenstöcke bemerkt. Ich stelle ein Foto ein, vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, um welchen Schädling es sich handeln kann.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Seerosen*

Hallo Mirko,

wird ein Seerosenblatt gelb wenn das nächste erscheint? Wenn ja liegt es am Nährstoffmangel (bzw. weil die Wurzelmasse der Seerose zu klein um die benötigten Nahrstoffe aufzunehmen). Bei meiner __ Helvola hatte ich da ausgepflanzt im letzten Jahr einen fast 2qm großen Wurzelstock aus meinem Bachteich hiefen müssen (ist da gerade mal 3 Jahre alt gewesen). Ich selbst halte nichts davon Seerosen in Körbe zu quetschen. Ausgepflanzt entwickeln sie sich deutlich besser (wuchern zwar, bilden dafür aber auch viel mehr Blüten) und holen sich ihr Futter vom Teichgrund (verarbeiten alles an Nährstoffen was sich dort ansammelt). Für Zwergseerosen (beides sind eher Halbzwerge) sind Seerosenkübel von min. 40 x 40 x 20cm angebracht.

MfG Frank


----------



## gabi (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Seerosen*

Hi Elfriede,

ja, ein Blatt sieht bei mir genauso gezeichnet aus.

Das mit dem Abwarten bis zum Entfernen kann ich mir schon vorstellen. Aber da ich sowieso nur in unregelmäßigen Abständen diese Art Teichpflege betreibe müssen dann alle gelben Blätter und verblühten Blüten dran glauben. Im ersten Jahr haben sich viel zu viele Blüten beim zu späten Rausholen in alle Einzelteile aufgelöst und sind abgesunken  .


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Seerosen*



> Kannst du davon vielleicht mal ein Bild einstellen? Hatte diese Seerose letztes Jahr normale glatte Blätter?


Nee, hab leider kein Bild, da ich die verkrüppelten Blätter alle abgemacht habe, in der Hoffnung das sie jetzt normale treibt. Letztes Jahr hatte sie normale.




> Mirco, bei mir blühen __ Helvola und __ Aurora auch noch nicht, obwohl alle anderen schon seit Ende April - Anfang Mai blühen.


 Das sie später blühen weis ich. Nur hat die Helvola letztes jahr auch nicht geblüht, sie hatte nur haufenweise Blätter.





> Ich selbst halte nichts davon Seerosen in Körbe zu quetschen. Ausgepflanzt entwickeln sie sich deutlich besser (wuchern zwar, bilden dafür aber auch viel mehr Blüten)


 Hab einige meiner Seerosen nicht im Teich sondern in Kübeln, da macht sich das schlecht sie nicht in Körbe/Pflanzen zu Pflanzen. Körbe sind sowie so schlecht, besser sind Töpfe.
Ich halte es für besser sie in Töpfe zu pflanzen. Ich hab in meinem Teich 4 Seerosen, wenn ich die jetzt alle auspflanzen würde, wäre das früher oder später das Komplette Chaos. Zumal es auch wuchernde Seerosen sind. Die __ Marliacea Chromatella kann sich schon ziemlich breit machen.




> Für Zwergseerosen (beides sind eher Halbzwerge) sind Seerosenkübel von min. 40 x 40 x 20cm angebracht.


 Halbzwerge??? Helvola und Aurora sind doch keine Halbzwerge.



Werde meine Helvola noch mal düngen, kann sein das der DÜnger schon verbraucht ist. Die Aurora hab ich erst gedüngt als ich sie im September bekommen habe.




Gruß
Mirko


----------



## gabi (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Seerosen*

Hi Mirko,

Das Entfernen der verkrüppelten Blätter dürfte etwas vorschnell sein. Die Seerose braucht die Blätter ja um Licht zu tanken und für den Sauerstoffaustausch. Das klappt auch mit verkrüppelten Blättern. Wenn du die immer wieder abmachst, zwingst du sie, auf die Schnelle ein neues Blatt zu produzieren, was sie nur unnötig schwächt. Ich würde sie einfach in Ruhe lassen und abwarten ob sich die Blätter normalisieren. Geduld ist im Gartenteich angesagt.


----------

